# Jquery Frage: $(document).ready()



## Kopfballstar (19. September 2008)

Hallo,

ist es irgendwie möglich das $(document).ready manuell zu """starten""". Hintergrund ist eine Tabelle die ich mit Jquery beim Seitenladen durchparse um Ihr verschiedene Funktionalitäten zu geben. Wenn ich nun einen neuen Datensatz hinzufüge ist das natürlich problematisch weil dieser Datensatz nicht beim Seitenaufruf geparsed wurde. 
Ich suche keine alternative Lösung oder Vorschläge sondern mich interessiert wirklich nur konkret ob man das .ready simulieren kann.

Grüße


----------



## hemfrie (19. September 2008)

Hallo,

am Besten Du packst das Skript, was Du bei $(document).ready() startest in eine Funktion und diese kannst du dann auch noch nachträglich bei anderen Events aufrufen. 

```
function parse_script(){
  //hier befindet sich Dein Skript
}

$(document).ready(function(){
  parse_script(); //hier ändert sich im Grunde nichts zu vorher, außer dass das Skript nun in einer eigenen Funktion liegt. 
});
```

Wenn Du also Datensätze neu hinzulädst, kannst Du anschließend wieder mit dem Aufruf der Funktion "parse_script()" das aktuelle Dokument neu parsen und die entsprechenden Funktionalitäten hinzufügen.


----------

